# Any drone experts here?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm starting to do my research. There are cheap one's and less than cheap ones it seems that most are geared towards carrying a camera. What I'm curious about simply is can you fly them "out of site" and be watching with the camera live? It appears most have very limited flight times yet I see some flying around here at night over the bay that seem to be "up" for quite some time. I'm just wondering if this would be an effective way to send another ocean going craft a desired message if needed?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stowlin said:


> I'm starting to do my research. There are cheap one's and less than cheap ones it seems that most are geared towards carrying a camera. What I'm curious about simply is can you fly them "out of site" and be watching with the camera live? It appears most have very limited flight times yet I see some flying around here at night over the bay that seem to be "up" for quite some time. I'm just wondering if this would be an effective way to send another ocean going craft a desired message if needed?


Yes...there are models that use cellular data for control. They have a lost link set of parameters which will make them do a particular function, such as hover or return home once a link has been lost until it is restored. Cellular can be received from about 6,000 feet above ground level and lower...sometime higher.... and typically is very reliable.

These units typically let you program a route and altitude and simply need a keep alive message to stay on mission...feeding the video stream back as a live feed...you simply modify the predefined route to "fly" it somewhere else...

as far as sending messages...some also have 802.11 G/N which can be configured to automatically connect to specific wireless access points and transfer files...using VPN or other secure transfer pipes to a specified folder. but you may need some advanced scripting knowledge to do that since that is not what they are designed to do normally.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Typically drones run on 2.4GHz or 5.8GHz, I have a lot more on the SHF bands at 5.8GHz since a lot of cellular/wireless tech is on 2.4GHz to include routers, wireless phones and even wireless capable appliances.

They typically transmit video/audio on 3.4GHz, as to not be interfered with if you use a GoPro or other wireless device that may be operating on the same band

These wavelengths have different ranges, and do not typically operate very far - IIRC the ROVER/OSVRT feeds (used to broadcast images from fast air/helos) operated on the higher end of the UHF band and I got maybe 1/2-1 mile range in the AOR from it

Drones have software that program preset flight patterns or operations when BLOS/OoOR, that is what you are most likely witnessing...LOS is key, but even LOS wont guarantee operation at those freqs

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You will always be limited by the battery capacity. Many models are capable of flying 'out of sight' (sight ≠ site ≠ cite), yet still capable of transmitting a video signal back to the pilot. I've flown my over 10,000 feet out. Out, not up. I don't have much hover time that far out as I don't want to ditch the bird on the way back for lack of power.

Mine has the capacity to program in a pre-determined flight path that it will take with no input on my part once it launches. But I have yet to try it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Class G airspace*
Must keep the aircraft in sight (visual line-of-sight)*
Must fly under 400 feet*
Must fly during the day*
Must fly at or below 100 mph*
Must yield right of way to manned aircraft*
Must NOT fly over people*
Must NOT fly from a moving vehicle*
* All of these rules are subject to waiver

Remote Pilot Requirements:

Must be at least 16 years old
Must pass an initial aeronautical knowledge test at an FAA-approved knowledge testing center.
Must be vetted by the Transportation Safety Administration (TSA)
Please Note: A person who already holds a pilot certificate issued under 14 CFR part 61 and has successfully completed a flight review within the previous 24 months can complete a part 107 online training course at www.faasafety.gov to satisfy this requirement.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sounds like some pretty smart people here. 

All I know is that drones are better targets than skeet and because of this my neighbors kids hate me..


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

John Galt said:


> sounds like some pretty smart people here.
> 
> All I know is that drones are better targets than skeet and because of this my neighbors kids hate me..


My neighbors kid " had one " till he had it flying over my house over top of me when I was in my back yard , one shot with my bb rifle and down it went , I called the police and they gave the mother a $250 ticket .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> My neighbors kid " had one " till he had it flying over my house over top of me when I was in my back yard , one shot with my bb rifle and down it went , I called the police and they gave the mother a $250 ticket .


..... guess you wont be dining this year at the annual neighborhood barbeque huh?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ..... guess you wont be dining this year at the annual neighborhood barbeque huh?


I did in fact dine at the neighborhood bbq cook out , they where not invited , and when they showed up they where asked to leave , " her kid is a neighborhood trouble maker " .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Laws are flawed on drones. It is an invasion of privacy. What is different than a drone spying on you at your home than a warrant less wiretap?

I need to get some goose turkey loads and some 0000, (whoops! #4) buck.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Class G airspace*
> Must keep the aircraft in sight (visual line-of-sight)*
> Must fly under 400 feet*
> Must fly during the day*
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, this only applies if you are flying commercially (ie, for profit).


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

John Galt said:


> sounds like some pretty smart people here.
> 
> All I know is that drones are better targets than skeet and because of this my neighbors kids hate me..


And I'd rather someone on another boat shoot at my drone then me. I wonder if those rules cited apply in International Waters? My guess is they don't - more research.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Laws are flawed on drones. It is an invasion of privacy. What is different than a drone spying on you at your home than a warrant less wiretap?
> 
> I need to get some goose turkey loads and some 0000 buck.........


ALL laws are flawed.

Someone shoots down a drone, and no one even bothers to check whether the firearm was discharged legally. IE, firing within most cities (with some exceptions) is against the law.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been praying for some knucklehead to send a drone over Slippy Lodge. But alas, The Lord has recognized my ill intent and has answered my prayers :vs_no_no_no:

(Drats! Foiled again :vs_mad


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've been praying for some knucklehead to send a drone over Slippy Lodge. But alas, The Lord has recognized my ill intent and has answered my prayers :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> (Drats! Foiled again :vs_mad


A town for Slippy...

Colorado town declares open season on drones - LA Times


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've been praying for some knucklehead to send a drone over Slippy Lodge.


Slippy, not to worry, all my drones are painted with camouflage, you need to see Mrs Slippy in her bikini out by the pool.

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Slippy, not to worry, all my drones are painted with camouflage, you need to see Mrs Slippy in her bikini out by the pool.
> 
> *Rancher*


HA, Jokes on you! She doesn't wear a bikini by the pool, matter of fact he doesn't wear anything!

(Somehow that didn't come out right...:vs_no_no_no


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Not sure what type of drone this is but it is pretty cool. It is used to fly over and then film the outside and inside an abandoned old house that was up for sale. Obviously the drone operator can see the video stream real time and control it as desired.






Stowlin seems like drones would be one of those things worth checking ebay for. Seems like the sort of item people either buy and only use a few times, or upgrade to better models and sell off their older ones.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sonya said:


> Not sure what type of drone this is but it is pretty cool. It is used to fly over and then film the outside and inside an abandoned old house that was up for sale. Obviously the drone operator can see the video stream real time and control it as desired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More likely, the interior was shot with a hand-held camera system. Either a video camera on a gyro platform, or something like the DJI Osmo.

Ebay is a bad place to buy drones. Easy to get ripped off, and many used kits are non-returnable.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> More likely, the interior was shot with a hand-held camera system. Either a video camera on a gyro platform, or something like the DJI Osmo.
> 
> Ebay is a bad place to buy drones. Easy to get ripped off, and many used kits are non-returnable.


I thought the inside was filmed by a drone too. I like watching the urban explorer type videos of people investigating old houses, the camera did not move like a person.

It smoothly sails up stairs and around cluttered rooms, it moves close to the floor and then floats up. It also doesn't zoom in on written material to get dates which is something the actual explorers always do. People that are filming themselves going through old buildings don't move that smoothly, they are worried about tripping, falling through rotten floors etc...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know that in some areas County Building Inspectors are using drones for certain inspection duties. 

Things I never thought I'd hear about...


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

stowlin said:


> I'm starting to do my research. There are cheap one's and less than cheap ones it seems that most are geared towards carrying a camera. What I'm curious about simply is can you fly them "out of site" and be watching with the camera live? It appears most have very limited flight times yet I see some flying around here at night over the bay that seem to be "up" for quite some time. I'm just wondering if this would be an effective way to send another ocean going craft a desired message if needed?


I'm definitely not an expert. I've had a few drones. Fly times are quite short on most, likely due to trying to keep the weight down. Small battery in a light body means less power needed to take off and fly.

But if you are looking for better fly times and high def. Video capabilities...get ready to open up your wallet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sonya said:


> I thought the inside was filmed by a drone too. I like watching the urban explorer type videos of people investigating old houses, the camera did not move like a person.
> 
> It smoothly sails up stairs and around cluttered rooms, it moves close to the floor and then floats up. It also doesn't zoom in on written material to get dates which is something the actual explorers always do. People that are filming themselves going through old buildings don't move that smoothly, they are worried about tripping, falling through rotten floors etc...


You don't need to _fly_ a drone to record. One can merely turn a drone on and press the Record button, then hold the drone and move it while holding it and walk around while shooting inside. It's a common trick to use. DJI uses the same gimble technology in their Osmo so the video has the exact same fluid movement.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is what this article calls possibly the worlds smallest camera drone

This may be the world?s smallest camera drone, but it packs some serious flying power


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here is what this article calls possibly the worlds smallest camera drone
> 
> This may be the world?s smallest camera drone, but it packs some serious flying power


The mini ones are pretty fun, but boy they are fragile. I wouldn't start dropping lots of money on drones until you've mastered a decent mid priced model. The plus side is learning to fly will likely mean you get to brush up on your tree climbing skills as well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Military drones use radios from this company

The Power Behind Industrial Drone Technology | FreeWave Technologies


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

So,what is a good shotgun load to bring one down? Got plenty of #4!


----------

